# Falling apart, please listen and help



## SadNina (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, I am from Serbia so my English is probably very bad.

I married very young 20 years old, now 3 years in marriage and have 2 beautifull girls 2 years and 10 mounts.
3 years ago I was in a relationship where I loved my bf so very much, and he had to go to USA to have his internship. So I left here alone and lonely, for 9 monts. We spoke over Skype, MSN, e-mails, phone but that wasnt enough for me, I missed him so much,I do not want to be alone . Then we started to fight, everything went bad, so bcause I couldnt get visa, we decided to meet up in Mexico so we can be together for 3 weeks. He is rich, studied in swiss, socialy on a higher level, it was hard to keep up, I didnt fit in his life, so I met my housband-driver few days before I went 2 Mexico. So I packed my bags and went to see my love, not knowing what will feel and do. As soon as I saw him lost my mind-loved him so much, then we had 3 perfect weeks together. Again I had to say good bye to the person that was my life, I almost died at the airport. Went back home alone, sad and without brain, again started seeing driver, didnt know what to do... Than my love came back home, without notice and I got lost. The driver is an dangerous man who has criminal record and I was afraid of him, so I started to lye. For 5 mounts I kept seing my love and couldnt say what is going on, was afraid that I will lose him if confesse what I did, and the driver sad if I live him-he will go crazy and do something terryble. Then I got preagnant, dont know with who, but my love got ride of everything, hiding, me not answering the phone for few days, not able to spend 2 days at his plase- so hi left for swiss without notice-to clear his head. In the meentime I was preagnant and the driver found aut and sead that we have to get married. So we did, I was too afraid of him. When my love got back, my phone was off, I changed my address, he couldnt find me, he started to drink of sadness, but after some time he found someone and they are still together but not happy.
Me, I am in bad marriage, sleeping in separate rooms, fight all the time, got few slaps. And every night dreaming of my love, I saw him once, he was in car and I was passing the sreet, my heart almost stoped. Now i just want a divorce, but that is verry hard, and maybe I can contact my love and tell him what happened, and hope that he will forgive me... Cant stop thinking of him, cry non-stop, I really dont know what to do...


----------



## akcroy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi, I am very sorry for you. Unfortunately as you say the man you love is now happy with somebody, so you will probably never get him back. But you do need to get a divorce because your husband is treating you badly.

Talk to your friends and family for support. Get a divorce lawyer. If you can reach him, talk to the man you love.

Good luck, and stay safe.


----------



## Vienna11 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm sorry to hear about your problems. I don't know how helpful my advice is for people from other cultures, but I think it should still be said.

Even if being with the man you love is impossible, you need to get away from your current situation. If your husband is physically abusive, you need to get yourself and your daughters away from him, because he might try to hurt them too. I agree with akcroy: talk to your friends and especially your family, tell them what he has been doing, and get their support.


----------



## SadNina (Feb 2, 2011)

akcroy said:


> Hi, I am very sorry for you. Unfortunately as you say the man you love is now happy with somebody, so you will probably never get him back. But you do need to get a divorce because your husband is treating you badly.
> 
> Talk to your friends and family for support. Get a divorce lawyer. If you can reach him, talk to the man you love.
> 
> Good luck, and stay safe.


Thank you for your help and understanding.

The man I love is not happy, thats the only thing that keeps me alive.
But divorce is not the best solution for now, my husband is bad, he wont give me my kids and wouldnt leave me alone...


----------

